
Reddit's IAMA is back as mods state they will no longer work with site admins - slg
https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/3c0hcz/welcome_back/
======
zzleeper
One of the top posts there right now:

Ellen Pao Fired Reddit Employee Because He had Cancer "...Because of our
discussion, you are too sick to properly fulfill your duties as Community
Manager"

[https://np.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/3c0idl/i_am_dacvak_for...](https://np.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/3c0idl/i_am_dacvak_former_reddit_employee_and_leukemia/csr6avi)

Come on this is getting ridiculous...

------
ivraatiems
I'm curious, for the subset of Redditors who visit HN: What is your ideal
outcome for this whole debacle? How would you like Reddit changed?

I'm asking out of genuine curiosity, not fishing for the "omg fire ellen pao"
people.

~~~
ihuman
1\. Better built-in mod tools. Right now, you have to use one or two
extensions to effective moderate a subreddit (Reddit Enhancement Suite and
"Toolbox").

2\. More transparency/communication. The main reason this all started was
because the Admins didn't tell the /r/IAmA moderators about an important
admin's firing. If they talked to the moderators more, then this whole issue
could have been avoided/

3\. Listening to user requests. People have been complaining about changes to
the search page that Reddit has been testing via /r/Beta, but Reddit
implemented it anyway. This post would explain it better than I could:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/self/comments/3bvkf0/stop_throwing_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/self/comments/3bvkf0/stop_throwing_beer_cans_on_my_lawn_while_im)

------
swsieber
Does anybody else read this as Reddit firing Victoria so they can monetize
through kickbacks for AMA requests? I say that because that inability of the
mods to verify that that isn't happening seems to be the kicker here.

~~~
ljk
Definitely looks like they're trying to monitize the AMAs and Victoria was
against that

------
oldmanjay
Maybe the Reddit strategy is to cut traffic to reduce costs. Makes at least as
much sense as any other guess

